# Continuous beeping after playing music



## Peterbindloss (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a windows 8 laptop - Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A Series - and just recently it has started making a piercing beeping noise after i click pause on any audio of any kind. It doesn't happen every time but when it does, it doesn't stop until I play music again.
Please help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Peterbindloss and welcome to TSF,

Could you provide us with the full model number of your laptop?


----------



## Peterbindloss (Mar 29, 2013)

YLND046417 is this the correct number?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think so... The model number will start with an A and have four alphanumeric characters following it.

e.g. AH530


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

http://www.fujitsu.com/sg/products/pc/notebooks/


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would download the latest audio drivers for your Lifebook please make sure to download the correct driver for your model of Lifebook and see if the issue disappears.


----------

